# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3

## kkomar

Тема:
Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси

+
Бонусное занятие
•Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.7
•Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.8
•Внешние обработки заполнения для конфигураций на базе БСП
•Обработка с открытием формы настройки (БСП 2.2 и 2.3)
•Расширения конфигураций — разработка механизма проверки полей 

http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo

----------

Ferroks (24.08.2016)

----------


## Ferroks

> Тема:
> Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси
> 
> +
> Бонусное занятие
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.7
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.8
> •Внешние обработки заполнения для конфигураций на базе БСП
> •Обработка с открытием формы настройки (БСП 2.2 и 2.3)
> ...


торрент это весь курс или только часть?

----------


## kkomar

Весь.
http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo 
http://pirat.ca/viewtopic.php?t=150675

----------

CST (19.03.2018), ddddreamer (03.09.2016), Ferroks (25.08.2016), Kashey (11.02.2017), pivovr (01.11.2018), shuUshu (11.09.2017), Zitri (11.02.2017)

----------


## Ferroks

Спасибо) Я уже понял, что часть курса - видео, часть текст. Есть еще базы к курсу. а части видео занятий в одно видео сами делали?

----------


## fortunax

а может кто-нибудь еще раз выложить курс?

----------


## Gold777

Та же просьба. Очень нужно. Кто-нибудь, поделитесь, пожалуйста...:blush:

----------


## NSpam

Добрый день.
по ссылке http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo файл недоступен.
Пожалуйста выложите торрент файл по новой или сам курс.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## StormPilgrim

Добрый день! Ссылка нерабочая. Говорит, что файлы удалены. Просьба: перезалейте курс, ОЧЕНЬ нужно!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sem0709

http://pirat.ca/viewtopic.php?t=150675 - эта работает. Анамайзер и торрент тебе в помощь.

----------

Altez (02.02.2018), donbass (06.12.2018), Luck_DMST (23.05.2019), pivovr (01.11.2018), teilor_ser (13.01.2018)

----------


## Alex66636

Перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## Euroset1

> Тема:
> Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси
> 
> +
> Бонусное занятие
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.7
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.8
> •Внешние обработки заполнения для конфигураций на базе БСП
> •Обработка с открытием формы настройки (БСП 2.2 и 2.3)
> ...


Совсем не качает. Не могли бы вы встать на раздачу, пожалуйста?

----------


## SashaH

ссылка мертвая.

----------


## descent52

А кто знает, где конфигурацию для курса взять?

----------


## johan11

Сервер не найден,есть у кого курс? перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## Bonna

Можно, пожалуйста тоже

----------


## kioto69

Если у кого-то сохранился, прошу поделиться

----------


## kioto69

Поддерживаю! Тоже ищу этот курс, поделитесь...

----------


## eternity222

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Перезалейте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Redinternational

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/z8Bt/218vAP48q пока будет лежать тут

----------

